
How I Got Barred from Posting on Twitter - danso
https://www.popehat.com/2017/08/03/how-i-got-barred-from-posting-on-twitter/
======
Powerofmene
I started reading this and two paragraphs in I thought it was crazy and a
total waste of time to read. Then I seemed to keep reading bewildered by the
lengths the people on both sides went in their flame war. The hours spent
uncovering all this info on Van Dyke seems over the top but Mr. Van Dyke's
responses, especially the email which states "the bottom line is I will not
forget you.....if it takes 20 years....I may get you on my first try. I may
get you on my seventeenth. But I will never stop" is definitely over the top.
Just goes to show how emboldened people are when behind a computer screen.

I will have to say I had my fair share of laughs off the unfolding story and
the subsequent links to "The Proud Boy and the Sockpuppet."

Three points from this and "The Proud Boy and the Sockpuppet."

1\. If he "gets him" on his first or 17th try, why would he never stop? 2\.
Mr. guns and ammo seems to be a bit coo-coo-ca-choo. 3\. The shock that Mr.
van Dyke is unmarried and that he has never really had luck with
women.......really?

If you have 10 minutes to spare, give this train wreck a read. You should at
least get a few good chuckles out of it.

------
PhantomGremlin
Aren't lawyers required to adhere to some sort of code of ethics?

I guess not? Why isn't Van Dyke disbarred for making threats of that sort? How
is that behavior allowed?

